# Calgary, AB



## uv23 (Feb 19, 2002)

Still looking for a mature gaming group in Calgary.


----------



## jollyninja (Mar 5, 2002)

so close yet so far, I feel your pain


----------



## uv23 (Mar 12, 2002)

Yeah I didn't think it would be so hard to find gamers. Oh well, the struggle continues. *bounce*


----------

